# NEGATIVE



## NB (Aug 4, 2005)

Well I've just come on my period after my second cycle of 50mg clomid  . I really thought that this month was the one as I ovulated, I know you should get your hopes up but I can't help it. I feel as if my world has collapsed around me   . I'm fed up of thinking maybe next month, when will it be my month!

Well I suppose I'll have to pull myself together as I will start the    ^beware^ pills tomorrow. At least that means plenty of  . 
Has anyone else got a   today?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

NB

Please dont get to fed up. Sometimes it can take a few months. the first time I took clomid it took 5 months for my bfp and I have a wonderful daughter to show for it. But this time i am like you. It was my 3rd month and i was positive but my af showed up yesterday. You are not alone. We all get these feelings from time to time. Stick with it hun and you never know.

Sending you a big  

Love Sal x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

to you both.
AF's due tomorrow so I guess time will tell, but I think its going to be a a bfn.

Take care
Deb


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Scratch that. Definately a bfn. AF just arrived.  
Deb


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Oh you lot          

I am so sorry the witch has got you all       I dont know about you lot but its terrible the first few days after af comes but somehow, and I dont quite know how we do it,we bounce back every month,and that is something to be proud of.To come out of all this pill taking,day planning,bms,bfn results, still fairly sane amazes me   .

Just want you all to know I am thinking of you!!!Hey we well all be cycle buddies again,atleast when one of us gets a bfp we all will have been cycle buddies for a while,strange how we get jealous of other people we know getting pg,but when its one of your ff's its fantastic news,lets hope is our turn next time              

Kelly x


----------



## NB (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks a lot everyone you have made me feel a lot better, when it comes from FF it makes me feel ok as you all know what I am going through.

Thanks fingers crossed for everyone soon xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## samfree (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi its a busy day for the old witch today

CD1 for me too

Clomid Round four ding ding ding

samx


----------



## Pootle (Aug 22, 2005)

Sam, NB, Debby,  

I am so sorry that the old witch got you.

Big hugs to you all.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi girls, the witch just got me as well  

round 7 of the pills from tomorrow x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Sam and Flowerpot               

Why is the   being so cruel to all of us latelyBet she's on commission     

Love to ya all

Kelly x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

ooohhh ladies

I've only been away for a day & just read this post...can't believe that wicked  got you all 
I'm so so sorry...sending you all loads & loads of  
Thinking of you all...

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Sam

Sorry AF got you two. Boy shes being busy today.

Debs


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Im so sorry all you ladies 
I cant believe it , that witch must of been reading our posts!!!!

Its not been a good month for BFP has it?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

So sorry to you of who've had a visit from the  . I guess we're all cycle buddies again! CD 6 for me today.

Love you all
xx


----------



## Humph (May 2, 2005)

Hello there

What a nightmare with all this af arriving. Absolute pig really. Still, my acupunturist says that after day 3 the uterine lining is thickening again ready for the next round so ... fingers crossed that the fish will swim this month for you all.

I am now on the wait for af - just want it to arrive, rather strangely, as did not ovulate this month and want to get on the case again! getting impatient now.

Take care ladies

xx


----------

